# Why is anthro art so hated?



## talisman (Jul 12, 2007)

So here is a story, its my story.

I have started drawing with manga/anime artwork, but I always did like anthro art (although I didnÂ´t knew of furries back then). I did shift to anthro and general cartoon art to widen my field a bit.

I guess I am giving not too much away when I say that I have a DA account (different name, donÂ´t bother searching. =P). So I did notice that Furry or Anthroart isnÂ´t the most popular thing, even more, some people seem allergic to it and everything that belongs to the furry fandom. 

Explicit depictions of anthros screwing each other surely isnÂ´t everyones thing, but why do they get so mad over it? Especially when you think of the fact that this part of anthro artwork is just a part, there is lots of other artwork which can be shown to kids too without having to be concerned. 
But those people only think "PORN!" or "BESTIALITY! (which is wrong, these are anthros! Not animals!) when you say furry or anthro.

I know there are a few pages making fun of people who are really into this
(I consider myself a fan, but not a fanatic. Its more fun to me.), it seems that they fear people which believe in being furry as a lifestyle.

Which bugs me, All people I met here and elsewhere so far who seem to live the furry way more or less are very nice, they hurt nobody and what they do in private is their buisiness. 

I just donÂ´t get these intolerant people.:x


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2007)

People just don't like things that are different and can be closed minded. It happens all the time with anthro art and such. Intolerant people bug me >.<


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jul 12, 2007)

talisman said:
			
		

> So here is a story, its my story.
> 
> I have started drawing with manga/anime artwork, but I always did like anthro art (although I didnÂ´t knew of furries back then). I did shift to anthro and general cartoon art to widen my field a bit.
> 
> ...



I share my interest with others, this includes having artwork printed at a local printers in my town and also showing and explaining anthropomorphics to colleagues in the workplace. Although out of the ordinary, none of them found it as being weird or possibly offensive. The character was seen as merely a 'cartoon', and the more serious pictures were seen as peices of art that just happened to be of my character.

Speaking to our 40's female receptionist, she only found the image (Nexus as an anthro Gryphon by Lizkay) as being suggestive after I actually mentioned it, she actually found it bit kinky.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 12, 2007)

Look, there are still white supremacist assholes and religious wingnuts who think that anyone who has a view other than theirs should be shot. Intolerant f***s are everywhere, and are against almost everything. I just ignore 'em. Or laugh at them. (Like the christian fundie who argued that gravity doesn't exsist because it's not in the bible. That made my day...)


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't get why they don't just ignore it...if it has no affect on them and they hate it with search it out and proclaim your hatred? If i don't like it i just avoid it all together. For real...you chose to look at the pics..not my problem...


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> talisman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems most of the intolerance comes from online. My friends and family have seen anthro art that I have printed out or used as references and they simply thought of it how they would think of a werewolf or some creature like that. Maybe because the people online have seen more of the adult art than regular people? I don't know but for whatever reason that usually seems to be the case.


----------



## talisman (Jul 12, 2007)

RatchetSly said:
			
		

> ...the christian fundie who argued that gravity doesn't exsist because it's not in the bible...)



HELL! What keeps me then on the flooooooooooo... 

I sense that many of these people are not fundamentalists, I even know one who is a nice guy most of the time but still has issues with stuff like this.


----------



## talisman (Jul 12, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> If i don't like it i just avoid it all together. For real...you chose to look at the pics..not my problem...



And that is EXACTLY my point of view. *highfives

I really do not like everything that is on FA, explicit or not, do not want to go into detail. But the point is: You donÂ´t HAVE to watch! And so do i.


----------



## ADF (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think people really hate it, well at least no more than any other adult imagery that is not to their particular taste. But rather, like all trolls, people get off on winding other people up.

Furries respond, more so than other people. It makes them easy, in fact desirable targets for people who like to amuse themselves at other peoples expense.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, that is definatly true. I guess that it could be another reason. Furries are kind of known for all of the drama that we make.


----------



## ADF (Jul 12, 2007)

For examples, check this.

Does this person sound like they are taking any of what they are saying seriously? But look at the below comments, furries swarmed in. This one post on YouTube is now an infinite source of amusement for anyone who likes to see furries squirm.

Hell this is getting more activity than any of the pro furry videos on YouTube; they are all out to prove the OP wrong when she probably didn't even care if it was all true in the first place, observe the odd OP post every now and then to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2007)

What is so wrong with seeing Winnie the Pooh and getting a boner?
If most furries would just ignore it then there wouldn't be nearly as much of this crap towards furries. Most likely the people who say they hate furries just do it because of how dramatic we can get. Even I can find it amusing sometimes to see how some furries react to it all.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 12, 2007)

People tend to associate furry with beastiality... That's why it's so hated. Along with general intolerance...


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 12, 2007)

Too many people have seen that episode of CSI.  Also, it's just something that they don't understand, people fear that which they can not understand.

I also know that some people (artist particularly) don't like it because they claim that it is "lazy."  Appearantly it is easier to draw an anthro than it is to draw a human.

Also there is that whole "not going against the group" thing.  "That group is making fun of those furries.  I feel bad for the furries, but I know if I stand up for them, that group will pick on me too.... I better pick on the furries so that the group doesn't pick on me."


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 12, 2007)

everyone thinks that just because you do cartoons and stuff like that online, that must mean you dress up in a tiger costume with your penis haning out and have sex with animals.

I think if people really took the time to understand what furry fandom is all about, then we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## veeflames187 (Jul 12, 2007)

People need to understand that other people have different tastes. and need to accept the fact that we like what we like. Any one who bashes on other peoples tastes isnt mature enough to look at that kind of stuff any ways anthro or other. A wise man once said "Whatever floats your boat." People need to understand the concept that people are different.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 12, 2007)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> I share my interest with others, this includes having artwork printed at a local printers in my town and also showing and explaining anthropomorphics to colleagues in the workplace. Although out of the ordinary, none of them found it as being weird or possibly offensive. The character was seen as merely a 'cartoon', and the more serious pictures were seen as peices of art that just happened to be of my character.
> 
> Speaking to our 40's female receptionist, she only found the image (Nexus as an anthro Gryphon by Lizkay) as being suggestive after I actually mentioned it, she actually found it bit kinky.



I think the artwork only becomes offensive when a sexual nature is added... I noticed a lot of people are creeped out by the idea of "Cartoon Characters Having Sex" (I've gotten that one before)

And even if there is no sexual reference involved, people just assume that it is automatically associated with the sexual stuff just because it falls within that genre... Furry is the most diverse fandom I've ever seen, and untill people start understanding the dynamics within the genre, people will just assume that all of us draw yiffy pictures, dress up in tiger costumes with our genitals hanging out, and have massive teddy bear collections.  Not like there's anything wrong with any of that, but people will always be ready to shun those who are different.

Like KitsuneKit said, people fear that which they can not understand.



			
				KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I also know that some people (artist particularly) don't like it because they claim that it is "lazy."Â Â Appearantly it is easier to draw an anthro than it is to draw a human.



Dont see how that's possible... furrys are so much more dynamic than human characters.  Maybe im just saying that because i know nothing about drawing anything.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 12, 2007)

veeflames187 said:
			
		

> People need to understand that other people have different tastes. and need to accept the fact that we like what we like. Any one who bashes on other peoples tastes isnt mature enough to look at that kind of stuff any ways anthro or other. A wise man once said "Whatever floats your boat." People need to understand the concept that people are different.



Veeflames makes a good point, now if only scientist and religious people could get along, then it would be all down hill from there.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jul 12, 2007)

If people want to hate anthro art, let them hate it. Whoopiedoo.

But if they say that they hate it and keep looking at it, I'm going to wonder about them... Â¬.Â¬


----------



## SnowLynx (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't encountered much real life hatred of furry art, though I have seen hatred of 'furries'... because, as we know, all 'furries' are people with a fetish for having sex in mascot costumes. *rolls eyes*

Anyway, DA is a hangout for photo-manipulators and wannabe photo-manipulators. Creativity and cleverness aren't exactly appreciated there... unless you're into photo-manipulations or something along those lines. I wouldn't use that site as a way of gauging public opinion.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jul 12, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> now if only scientist and religious people could get along, then it would be all down hill from there.



ROFL!


----------



## themocaw (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't hate anthro art, it's furries I despise.  In other words, maybe it's not so much the art so much as it is the attitudes of people who share it.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 12, 2007)

Furries ain't so bad. They can be really nice and fun people when you get to know them.

But like stereotypical people think : "Furries are people who want to become animals and yiff each other all day".

Lies and more lies that be! And being a furry isn't really a sin. Is it?


----------



## sunou fox (Jul 12, 2007)

i lazily didnt read the other poeples points so imma jus blah out the chain of events that led us all to where we are is a path not understood or recognized by all. so yea like that said closemindedness, overdose of hateorade, confusion n rejection blah people dont get us.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

Ohh man, where do I start?

There isnt a lot of furry hate IRL. 99% of it comes from cowards hiding behind a computer screen. Most of the hate comes from 4chan. /b/ or B-tards. 

They only do this to get a reaction out of you. SERIOUSLY Most people who dont like it will just close the window. the people who sit there and hate about it are just looking for something to do because their bored. they know that we will respond and try to defend our selfs. I'm really sad that /b/tards attacked sokitwopaw. He has some really good stuff on youtube about furries. 

No matter where you go and what you are, you are going to be made fun of. this is sadly becoming the way most of the world interacts with each other. I personally, am an atheist. I get discriminated against/made fun of/ pestered by fanatical Christians daily. Then I come home and get online. And theres more teasing, bashing. So its something that you cannot avoid. we all want our culture to be accepted. but at the same time, wouldent that get a little dull after a while? if you could go into a safeway or vons and pick up the latest issue of circles...it wouldent make the furry community what it is today. imagine if hundreds of millions of people were in the community, we would loose that close little community that we have today.

The world is full of bad people, who are just wandering around looking to do something that will piss you off. The only way you can win is to ignore them.

The reason why there is hate to the furry community is because we will hate back and defend our selfs. If we just shrugged it off and said "so?" then those people have lost their fun, and will leave you alone.

In this world, make yourself your own little utopia. whether thats at home curled up by the fire with your mate, or on second life padding around. Whether its doing an extreme sport, something that you're passionate about that allows you to escape all boundaries, and do what you want to do if only for a second, thats when you're truly free.

I make my utopia on here, with seeing furry art and things I often wonder "what it would be like if..." with my film making, artwork and photography, I can create my own world and my own boundaries where I dont have to care if haters and /b/tards bother me.

This is getting a little off subject, sorry for the long post.

I just feel that if we all ignore it. and be like "yea, I am a furry...I like the art...whats your point?" and they come back with something they think is funny....if you ignore it...their fun is lost, and you win.


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 12, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> If people want to hate anthro art, let them hate it. Whoopiedoo.



QFT

I mean, really, what the flying [fornicate] does it matter? 99.999% of the people who comment on something or other negatively you'll never run across in RL, and the odds that anything they say will have RL consequences are astonishingly low, to put it mildly.

The world would be a lot better place, I think, if people stopped freaking out at every imagined slight, and responded not with vitriol, but with laughter (like, for example, people at AnthroCon causing an epic fail for 7chan /b/-tards trying to stir [excrement] up).


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 12, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> I personally, am an atheist. I get discriminated against/made fun of/ pestered by fanatical Christians daily.




You know, I hear this from folks a lot. But the funny thing is, I've only seen furries yelling about how oppressed they are by Christians and about how Christians are evil and how Christians suck...not once have I actually seen a sane* Christian actually oppressing anyone. In fact, just in this thread, Christianity has been 'bashed' several times by people doing the exact same thing the OP of this thread was complaining about: Stereotyping and putting everyone into one category and then saying bad things about them.

I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm honestly curious what's happening to you. How are you being "discriminated against"? Last I heard, it was a Federal offense to discriminate on basis of religion. Why not report it to the authorities, if it is truly happening?


*I say "sane" because there are few people I've seen online who 'identify' with Christianity, but who have severe mental problems coupled with no social skills, and the problem is their mental handicap, not their religious stance.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 12, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Well, online, at least, because furries seem so damn intent upon raping everyone's childhood (RULE 34 MENTIONED HERE WITH VIGOROUS SHAKING OF FIST).



It ain't just furries exploiting Rule 34, but furries don't tend to stick their heads up and looksee if anyone else is having "their problems".

(caution: The Simpsons and Reboot have both been "raped" on just the first page of that imageboard)



			
				imnohbody said:
			
		

> The world would be a lot better place, I think, if people stopped freaking out at every imagined slight, and responded not with vitriol, but with laughter (like, for example, people at AnthroCon causing an epic fail for 7chan /b/-tards trying to stir [excrement] up).



Gotta love the Dramawiki's entry for 7chan 

---PCJ, who keeps that usachan URL around to show just how bad it _can_ get.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a Christian, and I get discriminated against by atheists sometimes, on and offline.  What's your point?  People can be hateful sometimes, regardless of what their beliefs are.  

To be honest, I get a smile from the antics of the /b/tards sometimes.  If you stop and look at how ridiculous the situation is, it really can be amusing.  Especially since a sometimes the people causing trouble are furries themselves.  It's really all about getting a rise out of someone, nothing more.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jul 12, 2007)

I just hate most of the destructive criticism that infests both DeviantArt and Fur Affinity. "Oh, that's so cute," or "God, you suck!" I'm tired of hearing all of the crap.

But on the other end, I also really despite snooty artists who think that they're better than everyone else. I was curious to finally meet Kacey Miyagami, and her response was in such a way that it appeared to be, "Oh. It's you." as if I was some sort of psycho fanatic. Do you want the money or not? Geez...


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 12, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> I was curious to finally meet Kacey Miyagami, and her response was in such a way that it appeared to be, "Oh. It's you." as if I was some sort of psycho fanatic. Do you want the money or not? Geez...




Awww...I'm sorry you had that experience. Kacey is a really nice person, honest!! She must have had a 'down' moment.
Cons can be really stressful though, and sometimes customers unknowingly come up to artists right when the artist is sorta glazed over. 

I know, because sometimes I get over-worked at Cons, and I glaze over at my table from time to time. I'm grateful to all my customers and appreciate them all, and I try to offer the best customer service I can, as well as get to know them as friends too. But sometimes it's really hard to 'be on the ball' all the time, and always be super-up and chipper...especially when I've only had 2 hours of sleep the night before, because I was up late doing homework (ie, badges and sketches that I promised folks!)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 12, 2007)

I believe its all exaggerated. I know there are people who hate it but I've seen the same type of vehemence for any kind of art be it comics, anime, or anthro.

I think people into it are more sensitive about it, and especially if you're involved in an area where maybe there is more sex rampant in it.

By the way Kitfox, you really shouldn't be using Barachan's art without her permission, she's had problems with people using her art and characters without permission, so please don't. I know that's her Red Panda character Sharmila, so....


----------



## veeflames187 (Jul 12, 2007)

People need to learn from my good friend Leo. 
*opens page containing dirty anthro art* "I will just be closing that now." *walks away slowly* 
Its not his cup of tea but he doesnt give people shmit about it.


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 12, 2007)

Gennets said:
			
		

> Furries ain't so bad. They can be really nice and fun people when you get to know them.
> 
> But like stereotypical people think : "Furries are people who want to become animals and yiff each other all day".
> 
> Lies and more lies that be! And being a furry isn't really a sin. Is it?



Who is to say it is? I dont think so, the world is full of too many people who look for stuff they dont like and love to hate it. I love anthro art, well most of it anyway, but i do know people that would sit there and blammer on about how wrong it is and bla bla bla, who cares. to each his own i say.


----------



## talisman (Jul 13, 2007)

I think Youtube isnÂ´t a good example... 

Almost every movie here is gonna be flamed somehow, sooner or later pro and contra will clash. Especially with music and such. 

I saw a movie about little robots from japan, they could morph into a different form like Transformer robots (but were more toys then anything else). Some people REALLY did start a flamewar if in 100 years these robots will start a war... XD


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 13, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> You know, I hear this from folks a lot. But the funny thing is, I've only seen furries yelling about how oppressed they are by Christians and about how Christians are evil and how Christians suck...not once have I actually seen a sane* Christian actually oppressing anyone. In fact, just in this thread, Christianity has been 'bashed' several times by people doing the exact same thing the OP of this thread was complaining about: Stereotyping and putting everyone into one category and then saying bad things about them.
> 
> I'm not trying to start anything, but I'm honestly curious what's happening to you. How are you being "discriminated against"? Last I heard, it was a Federal offense to discriminate on basis of religion. Why not report it to the authorities, if it is truly happening?



I'll try to keep this short. I wasn't trying to bash Christianity, and I'm really sorry if I came off as trying to do so.

My whole life, I've basically been told "you're going to hell" and "god hates you" Not by my zealot Christian mom. But by friends, neighbors and teachers have hinted it at me before as well.

as a kid, I was chased down by a Christian with a baseball bat. I was 11 years old. he had to "release the demons" that were in me. another time a different neighbor this time tried to grab me, and pull me into his house where his 4 children sat, and wash MY muzzle out for "curseing" out on my own sidewalk in front of my home. all he kept doing was telling me that I needed Jesus.     

I'm out of the closet at school, in the closet at home. People look down upon me because "their god says its wrong to be gay". I know that there are a few Christians out there who say being gay is okay. I've never met one face to face. 

I think I notice a lot more discrimination because I'm not Christian and I'm gay. But the typical 90% conservative christian view where I'm "a sinner and going to burn in the fiery pitts of hell" really doesnt feel too nice. 

I live in a smaller town where ALL LOGIC is based on the church. Its much like a town you would visit in the deep south or something.   

I am really looked down upon by society. I think the whole Christian thing with furries is BS, I'm oppressed because I'm gay and an atheist, not because I'm a furry.

In my honest opinion, that 10% or so are the only "sane" Christians. If someone cant accept my viewpoint because of Christianity blinding them, so be it. its not worth my time to waste on such an ignorant person. 

Again, not trying to bash Christianity, but explaining why I myself, and some others might feel "oppressed"


----------



## talisman (Jul 13, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Also, DA is a shithole. People there want shitty pics of titties, shitty drawings of OOOKYUUUUTE ANIME LOLICATGIRLS^___^, and more shitty shit. The opinions of anyone on that site are worth about .25 shits.



Sorry, but I do not agree! I know a lot of people on DA who are very openminded and nice people, I do rely on their opinions to artwork quite often and I respect them a lot! There is many good artwork on there, so please refrain from saying its a shithole! Its the strict rules that keeps many people from doing more, they will come over here then. 

The forums, thatÂ´s another thing. DA is biiiiiiiiiig, so there are a lot of different people there. And it seems that a lot of the more intolerant people use the forums... Which doesnÂ´t mean all are intolerant! I have met a few of the people I watch there at the forums and the less tolerant people seem to have uninteresting stuff in their gallery.

But thatÂ´s another thing, I wish the forums here were more connected to the Fur Affinity gallery because the DA system isnÂ´t so bad here.
Another topic, please ignore this post! ^_______^


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 13, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> The world would be a lot better place, I think, if people stopped freaking out at every imagined slight, and responded not with vitriol, but with laughter (like, for example, people at AnthroCon causing an epic fail for 7chan /b/-tards trying to stir [excrement] up).



That photo is awesome.


----------



## LLiz (Jul 13, 2007)

Lead by example I say. 
Everything has it's extremes, I get the feeling that most of the fur community are normal people that have an interest in anthro characters, and there isn't anything wrong with that. 

How is it any different to collecting model trains or building wooden tables as a hobby?

Granted that it's not as accepted as those kinds of thing because it's something that's new and it's always the extremes that get the attention. Sometimes when the extremes get attention it's a good thing in the long term because people finally pay more attention to it and better understand it.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 13, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> RailRide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furries also don't have the shielding effect of a collection of entertainment conglomerates outputting competing "mainstream" material, directly drowning out fanmade content with their mass distribution capabilities (i.e. television).

That's one thing I point out to outsiders as the "weird" bent of furry--it's driven not by corporate IP, but a disorganized collection of amateur artists operating in a totally unregulated environment. It doesn't take them long to figure out the breadth of content once put that way.:roll:

---PCJ


----------



## RailRide (Jul 13, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Pomander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XianJaguar (Jul 14, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep this short. I wasn't trying to bash Christianity, and I'm really sorry if I came off as trying to do so.
> 
> My whole life, I've basically been told "you're going to hell" and "god hates you" Not by my zealot Christian mom. But by friends, neighbors and teachers have hinted it at me before as well.
> 
> *snipped for brevity*




Wow...you did have a lot of surprisingly bad experiences. 0_o

The guy with the baseball bat? It sounds like his problems go far deeper than his religion. If he was chasing kids with baseball bats, I think he'd be "nucking futs" no matter WHAT religion he was (if any!). I hope you reported his ass to the cops?

Growing up in a small town can be hard. Everyone is nosy and once a bad stigma forms against you, it sticks to you for as long as you're there. :/

Curious though: As an atheist, why would it bug you to know that 90% of Christians think you'll burn in hell after you die? Logically, if you're atheist, you don't believe in hell, so anyone telling you that you'll be facing horrible eternal consquences at the hand of a God that you don't even believe exists, should just be silly-sounding to you, and easily shrugged off, the same as childhood tales of the bogeyman. 

As for your comment about only 10% of Christians being sane...you seem (by what you said in your comment) to be basing that solely on the fact that they don't believe the same things you do. Really, if 90% of Christians were actually insane, dangerous lunatics (like that guy with the baseball bat, or like 1 or 2 of the folks I've seen in furry who are nuts), then America would be a heck of lot more dangerous place than it already is. There would be hundreds of murders and crimes committed daily by Christians...but there isn't. 

Most Christians are content to quietly go to church, pray, express their views by voting, and in general, mingle with the crowds without anyone ever knowing their beliefs other than perhaps the wearing of a cross or the carrying of a Bible, all of which should be tolerated by other open-minded people.

Unfortunately though the same phenomenom happens in Christianity as it does in Furry: The loudest 10% (or less) are the crazy raving nutjobs who are speaking out in public and giving a bad name to the 90% (or more) of sane quiet people out there. 

And again, I'm sorry you had to go through such crazy, awful circumstances. Hopefully things will start looking up for you.


----------



## AbyssalScizzors (Jul 14, 2007)

Well now... This is rather intresting thread.
I'll throw in few things on the matters...
First off I can tell that I'm a christian and bit of teologist and I have nothing against furry or anthro art.
Also when I'm talking to myself as a christian I dont mean that I'm catholic, the people who usualy consider themselfs actual chrisitians dont like catholics that much due of catholics following orders of the church more then actual bible when the actual christians follow only the bible.

The thing is mostly why people hate anthro and furries is the connection of thinking them with beastiality, even though there is nothing bad if you are bit attracted to some yiff when you dont actualy have sex with an animal, also to the effect there is also the people who spam random forums with yiff that give anthro art a bad name.

The people who think they are oh so holy and say furries go to hell are walking irony.
IF you feel some attraction to some anthro, thats one sin in form of lust.
then again the people who judge hate and are bitter about the furries make two to three sins allready.

Besides, even though if you are attracted to some anthro art or yiff, it'll go away most likely as you are still human in real life and you will most likely meet a guy/girl who you will end up having a relation ship or then you die virgin which is also considers very holy by church and all.


If people are intrested of anthro or furry stuff, let them be, if you dont like it, go away and stop bitching, its what I usualy say to people who hate furries.

Also, on the matter of those furries who wear some silly costumes, I realy have nothing on it as I find it just stupid.

I think I covered up most of the things now.. if you think I'm wrong or something at some points I can accept that, I dont like argumenting much and people have their right in opinions.


----------



## likeshine (Jul 14, 2007)

in this same vein, i have often wondered why fursuiters are made fun of by cosplayers.


----------



## Oni (Jul 14, 2007)

I am assuming, ...

The majority of people in this world are taught, as they grow, that human(not animal), heterosexuality is the correct way to be according to large scale society and their social groups. Reproduction rates would drop drastically if said sexuality wasn't the widespread norm.

Now, When a person views anthropomorphic art, specifically the pornographic type, which may play or arouse that person, that person may form negitive thoughts and ideas about anthropomorphic art. 

WHY? It's not normal to for people be aroused by animals, according to what that person has been taught, and what is the international "norm", SO, people dislike anthropomorphic animal art it because it is not "right". 

Being aroused by proper stimulants such as the opposite sex is right, and I must agree with that because of my morals.



Those ill anti "furry" thoughts may influence negitive actions such as illogical hate, and a general dislike for anything "furry". Personally, I only have a vauge understanding of what people... actually are, so anyone feel free to correct or oppose my viewpoints here. ^.^


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 14, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> Wow...you did have a lot of surprisingly bad experiences. 0_o
> 
> Curious though: As an atheist, why would it bug you to know that 90% of Christians think you'll burn in hell after you die? Logically, if you're atheist, you don't believe in hell, so anyone telling you that you'll be facing horrible eternal consquences at the hand of a God that you don't even believe exists, should just be silly-sounding to you, and easily shrugged off, the same as childhood tales of the bogeyman.
> 
> ...



1. As I am Atheist, I'm not worried about going to heaven or hell, nor do I want to go there if such a place existed. I mean, I do just shrug it off and dont care, I do sit there and laugh at it. but what bothers me is that 90% of people bug me, and actually take my time to tell me that shit, instead of just thinking it in their mind. 

2. I was saying "sane" The quotes meaning not like, insane, but I guess logically/morally sane. I define a person as sane when they can accept my views, and not press their beliefs onto me. A sane/moral person also to me is someone who wont revert to the bible or the church for every answer in life. I have travelled all over the U.S. to many different places. Christianity is kinda small town everywhere. 

3. Most of the "good christians [10%]" that I've met, were christian, didnt carry a bible or wear a cross. The way I kinda see it though, wearing the cross in like public view is pretty obnoxious. I dont go around wearing pendants telling all about myself. I wont wear rainbow flag ear rings, nor do I wear some sort of atheist symbol around my neck, who's buisness is it to know my spiritual beliefs? The way I see wearing the cross was in a way to promote christianity. though I think most christians wear one so that they'll have "god with them". 

I'm fine with people having different beliefs. But when those beliefs are pressed into being my laws, I dont like that. In fact thats one of the main reasons I dont like christianity. Why must we have christian reasoning in our laws? 

Gay marriage ruining the morals behind marriage? because its a "sin"? How about abortion? "you're killing gods children" what if an atheist woman gets raped? why should she have to follow behind the laws of "not killing gods children"?

Take away the christian vote, gay marriage and abortion would pass with the snap of your fingers. As for the whole idea of marriage, why does the government give tax incentives for something governed by the church? There shouldent be "marriage" in American law due to the separation of church and state.

By now this is getting way off the topic of the thread though. If you'd like to chat more about it and learn of my horrible insights to the world  hit me up in PM or messenger or something 

Again, really not trying to offend anyone here or bash christianity. I guess I might have been a little off to mention it in the first place, sorry for that.

-Todd Foxxie.


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 15, 2007)

One of my friends from school likes to draw anthros (I dont think she's into furry fandom though) And I Draw it sometimes but im not very good.


----------



## Oni (Jul 15, 2007)

repost, oops. ;d can't delete


----------



## msblack (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't really received much hatred for any of my furry artwork. In fact, I've managed to reveal the furry in three of my best friends. There was only one case when he didn't like it... though I made the mistake of showing him Gideon's art first so he thinks that all furry art contains huge genitals.... Oh well. He doesn't mind, he's just going to stay away. But my family and stuff haven't really bashed me about it at all -- if anything they approve of my creativity (they seem to have NO idea that there is a WHOLE fandom based on much better artwork than mine.)


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 16, 2007)

msblack said:
			
		

> I haven't really received much hatred for any of my furry artwork. In fact, I've managed to reveal the furry in three of my best friends.


I remember I showed my friend Riia some furry artwork and she squeeled "THAT'S AWESOME." I'm not sure if it's because she really likes furry art or if it was just a byproduct of her having way too much sugar. Probably both. :roll:


> But my family and stuff haven't really bashed me about it at all -- if anything they approve of my creativity (they seem to have NO idea that there is a WHOLE fandom based on much better artwork than mine.)



Exactly the same with my family.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 16, 2007)

My fiance has a message board upon which furries are rather heavily made fun of and even hated (as a matter of fact, I got bashed by one member for having an anthro in my sig until it was pointed out that I was the admin's fiancee, and he decided he liked me anyway since I like Transformers).

From what I garnered from those that were considerably less, uh... enthusiastic than this gentleman (all of whom, mind you, constantly point out that it is not "furries like me" that draw their ire), it all boiled down to this: a lot of netizens are convinced that every single person who draws anthro art draws dickgirls and inflation and things that I've found generally and overall terrify the "normal" viewing public.

Of course, it all leads back to the fact that the anthro community has been one of the best for vehemently defending their position when attacked, and that's really what a lot of the trolls and flamers _want_. Feeding the fire, so to speak. I'll admit that I've gotten defensive over it in the past (especially when my fiance joined in on the bashing), even though I try not to.

Why it is that people hate so much more on anthro porn than, for example, anime porn? It goes against what they perceive as "normal." When they see two humanized animals going at it, they immediately scream "bestiality" and assume everyone who is even remotely into drawing anthros must be screwing their dog in private. Anime porn, for them, is closer to normal because a human is involved (even if that human happens to be getting raped by hundreds of tentacles, but go figure).

That episode of CSI didn't really help either.

As for why cosplayers bash fursuiters? I have no idea. A fursuit is considerably more difficult to make than a Sailor Moon fuku, and at least the dude in the bunny suit isn't Sailor Bubba.

_*Edit*_
I'd also like to point out to an earlier person who "doesn't mind anthro but hates furries" that "furry" is probably a more appropriate term.

*anÂ·throÂ·poÂ·morÂ·phic*
-_adjective_
1.	ascribing human form or attributes to a being or thing not human, esp. to a deity.

This being said, anything not human (cars, toasters, cats) given human attributes is, therefore, an anthro.


----------



## talisman (Jul 19, 2007)

likeshine said:
			
		

> in this same vein, i have often wondered why fursuiters are made fun of by cosplayers.



Really? Never been to a con, I know a few from the net (cosplayers), but I always thought that both have the same interests?


----------



## talisman (Jul 19, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Why it is that people hate so much more on anthro porn than, for example, anime porn? It goes against what they perceive as "normal." When they see two humanized animals going at it, they immediately scream "bestiality" and assume everyone who is even remotely into drawing anthros must be screwing their dog in private. Anime porn, for them, is closer to normal because a human is involved (even if that human happens to be getting raped by hundreds of tentacles, but go figure).
> 
> That episode of CSI didn't really help either.



Well they are not ordered to like it, there is no thing in any law that says: You must like this or that!
I for myself canÂ´t do much with "real" porn, where is the point in watching actors pretending to have fun while using their bodyparts? Its not more. This is not appealing to me, and much of the stuff I have seen in my life is rather rude, women are for sex and not much more. And for the weirder side of anthroart, you get the same things in every videostore, actedby humans. Nobody tries to block these stores... 
So I ignore it. And I also ignore many of the artworks on FA, I do not like it and i do not watch, have fun without me. 

Oh, did I miss the episode? XD Must be quality entertainment if so many people "like" it.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 19, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> As for why cosplayers bash fursuiters? I have no idea. A fursuit is considerably more difficult to make than a Sailor Moon fuku, and at least the dude in the bunny suit isn't Sailor Bubba.



*snort*
...BWAHAHahaha

That just made my day. :lol:


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 19, 2007)

talisman said:
			
		

> Well they are not ordered to like it, there is no thing in any law that says: You must like this or that!
> 
> <snippy snippy>
> 
> Oh, did I miss the episode? XD Must be quality entertainment if so many people "like" it.



I never said they did. I was using that mostly as an example... because that is true. I know people who hate both, but their hatred towards anthro porn is much worse. _I_ don't care for anthro porn, but I don't care for much porn at all to begin with as most of it is extremely unrealistic.

However, for the community outside of the furry community, like I said, people generally assume that yiff=bestiality. I never did say they had to like it. I was just trying to help explain why they might not. There are those who don't like it because it's porn and that's it, I'm aware (like me, really... I respect that there _are_ some really great artists out there who draw it, but it is totally not for me), but when it comes to people who hate anthro art (the ones who are hateful about it, not the ones who say "oh, it's just not for me,") it's the porn they always mention first.

Also, I have no idea. I never saw that episode of CSI myself, as much as I like the show, but I've heard from other people that it was the worst episode they've ever seen and it's gotten much flak for being extremely biased. Funny thing is, I used to watch CSI regularly, and I never once saw that episode repeated...



			
				RatchetSly said:
			
		

> ChibiJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sailor Bubba is the reason people hate cosplayers, even if he does it purposefully to make a public spectacle of himself. XD I met him once, a long while back.

He sort of smelled of cheetos and it made me feel icky.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 19, 2007)

I beleive that there are some who have a tendency to look at the negative stereotypes of furries. I remember that I showed a furry art piece to an Art Professor at college and she says it is creative. I define Fursona as one's own personal anthro avatar of his/her choice of animal that is based on one's ego.

What is next? A South Park episode on the Furry Fandom! If that happens, Cartman will refer to furries as "Animal-loving Hippies!"


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 19, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> talisman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ha! Just like some furries at cons, and WTH is with the addiction with cheetos?


----------



## Fractilion (Jul 22, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> For examples, check this.
> 
> Does this person sound like they are taking any of what they are saying seriously? But look at the below comments, furries swarmed in. This one post on YouTube is now an infinite source of amusement for anyone who likes to see furries squirm.
> 
> Hell this is getting more activity than any of the pro furry videos on YouTube; they are all out to prove the OP wrong when she probably didn't even care if it was all true in the first place, observe the odd OP post every now and then to add fuel to the fire.



I can't really get worked up by something like this. I wonder why anyone would.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Anthro was cool before it was popular, I guess.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 22, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Anthro was cool before it was popular, I guess.




NOE U WROGN >=[=[=[


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Gennets said:
			
		

> Poink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I AM NEVAR WORNG


----------



## Gennets (Jul 22, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Gennets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG IMPOSIBEEEEEEEL!!!!111...one.


----------



## garra (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucedo said:
			
		

> What is next? A South Park episode on the Furry Fandom! If that happens, Cartman will refer to furries as "Animal-loving Hippies!"


South Park has furry elements from time to time, just remember the Easter-special full of men in bunnysuits, or Critter Christmas. And it can't get worse than the PeTA-episode, can it? xD


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 22, 2007)

garra said:
			
		

> Lucedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. I remeber the episode with the bunny suits.

How will the furry fandom be described in Family Guy and/or The Simpsons?

When I saw Micah Fennec's art of Penn and Teller as anthros, I wondered if this subject will be covered on Penn and Teller's Bulls**t.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 22, 2007)

I kinda sat and thought about it for a while, I came to this conclusion. 

 People just dont like furries... I'm not sure its so much about the art, they just know that art is a big part of the fur community. So they attack it in hopes of getting furries to come in and flame them. 

The reason why people hate furries...its all just a sexual fetish, right? thats all they see. Luckily theres some people like Fredryk Phox who sort of throw this spin onto the community, which makes us not all seem like "chibi anthro loving fur suiters" 

WHEN I get my new camera (smaller HD camera) (video camera) I was kind of thinking of making a professional level documentary. I've got a fur who said he'll do sound, and he has a boom mic. But I think if I made the documentary, over the course of maybe a year? filming at rain furest, AC and even just hanging around my fur friends. it would get maybe SOMETHING out there that shows what the fandom is more like. I would be interviewing famous artists all the way down to people in fursuits and chibi fan cat girls at the entrance. 

I think the reason why anthro and even furry is so hated, is because people dont take the time to seek the truth in it.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Making fun of someone's sexual fetish is funny. It's like those bullies who punch the nerd of the classroom, ITS -OH SO FUNNNY! :


----------



## sgolem (Jul 22, 2007)

Every time I've seen someone make fun of furries, they were either ignorant and insecure, or more often, just trying to get a reaction.  There's many people in the fandom that are way too sensitive.

I remember the time my friend found out I was a furry.  He obviously hadn't thought about it, so his reason for hating them was that furries killed his family.  A month later, he didn't really seem to care about furries any more.  

In the case of sites like 4chan, the times I've seen it's often just a joke.  People just make themselves a target by getting incredibly defensive over the slightest thing.  And honestly, do you really think people would stand outside of a convention and protest wearing afro's and holding signs that said "pool's closed" if they were serious?

Edit: I'm curious.  Was there ever any research on the types of people commonly in this fandom?  I'm talking along the lines of social life, grades, employment, etc.  I'm curious if the insecurity, as well as the attraction in something less human is rooted somewhere.  I'm not trying to be an ass, I'm actually curious.  And I know there was one for sexuality, but I really don't think that would be it.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Mmh, when you guys talk about it, "Furry" looks like "i'm different"
Are furries so differents ? :
Correct me if i'm wrong, but look like we got two races ! Humans and furries, kinda scary.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 22, 2007)

Then it would appear things are not as they seem.... 

It is a dark time for us all.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

One of my friend just told me "Furries are actually trying to get the government here to recognize them as a race, Like the gays or something"

: I have to agree


----------



## Rentard (Jul 23, 2007)

*[size=medium]because people tend to associate the word furry with "porn", even when it's not.

one of my friends gets pissed if i even show her a picture of a furry clothed and innocent. >.>;;


aaand because, i hate to say it, a lot of furries are fluffy balls of yiff and drama.

can't people just shut the hell up, live and let live, and think about being a person(er.. um.. whatever you want to call it) ahead of whatever label they have?

i hate when people flaunt something like that and act conceited over it, and pretty much BEG to be discriminated against, yet get angry when others recognize them as being strange. [/size]*


----------



## KimbaLemur (Jul 26, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> For examples, check this.
> 
> Does this person sound like they are taking any of what they are saying seriously? But look at the below comments, furries swarmed in. This one post on YouTube is now an infinite source of amusement for anyone who likes to see furries squirm.
> 
> Hell this is getting more activity than any of the pro furry videos on YouTube; they are all out to prove the OP wrong when she probably didn't even care if it was all true in the first place, observe the odd OP post every now and then to add fuel to the fire.



This made me laugh so hard! XD


----------



## sgolem (Jul 26, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> One of my friend just told me "Furries are actually trying to get the government here to recognize them as a race, Like the gays or something"
> 
> : I have to agree


WE ARE OUR OWN RAC STFU SHOW RESPECT U HYOOMAN


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Was there ever any research on the types of people commonly in this fandom?


http://www.visi.com/~phantos/furrysoc.html
At least it's a beginning. Old one though, there are way more Europeans for example.


Does anybody remember 2's rant about the furdom's missing balls? He's right, and that's part of our problem. And well, maybe we're too frank, too liberal and thus everybody's target - if there'd be less gays our public image would increase immediatly!*


*to those of you who don't understand/recognize cynism at an instant - I'm homosexual/bi myself, so I'm allowed to say such things, just like I'm allowed to say fag


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 27, 2007)

Well this sort of thing happens to ANY large group of people.
Preps must be bitches
Goths must be satanists
Jocks must be jerks
Furries must be sexual deviants and zoophiles.
Just how people think I suppose. :/ 
Still, I don't see how furry fandom is a race of people....trying to claim that is just really pleading to be persecuted. ; 

"*to those of you who don't understand/recognize cynism at an instant - I'm homosexual/bi myself, so I'm allowed to say such things, just like I'm allowed to say fag"
Just because your bisexual doesn't make you have anymore of a right to say a certain word.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 27, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Well this sort of thing happens to ANY large group of people.
> Preps must be bitches
> Goths must be satanists
> Jocks must be jerks
> ...



On your second point, yes it does.  It's one thing for my asian friends to make fun of me because I gave my Mii "chinky eyes."  It's another for my black friends to say the same thing.  Self-deprecation has different rules than other-deprecation.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jul 27, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you all stop being so hypocritical and just NOT make fun of people instead of making up double standards for everyone?
I maybe bi but I don't go around flaunting that I can say "FAGFAGFAG" whenever I want and then call a heterosexual person who calls ME a fag an unappreciative cuntrag. I just don't say offensive things. Period. 
Anybody can say what they want when they want, it's freedom of speech, so if your a true believer in that, you won't go around poking at somebody's right to say something.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 27, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Why don't you all stop being so hypocritical and just NOT make fun of people instead of making up double standards for everyone?
> I maybe bi but I don't go around flaunting that I can say "FAGFAGFAG" whenever I want and then call a heterosexual person who calls ME a fag an unappreciative cuntrag. I just don't say offensive things. Period.
> Anybody can say what they want when they want, it's freedom of speech, so if your a true believer in that, you won't go around poking at somebody's right to say something.



It's simple.  Have you ever been joking around with your brother or other close family member and you call them a dork or a butthead or something and eventually it becomes kind of affectionate, but if a stranger did the same thing to that same brother, you'd get pissed off?  That's the way it is.  Double-standards are all over the place, and a good thing too.  It's also called love.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 27, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call all my best friends bitches. It's a guy thing I think to insult each other. Women don't do it, or at least I've never seen them do it unless they were a tomboy hanging out with guys.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 27, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I call all my best friends bitches. It's a guy thing I think to insult each other. Women don't do it, or at least I've never seen them do it unless they were a tomboy hanging out with guys.



Oooooh, trust me, women do it too. At least my group of friends does! If the fact that we're always calling each other "ho" says anything.

Also...



			
				RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Anybody can say what they want when they want, it's freedom of speech, so if your a true believer in that, you won't go around poking at somebody's right to say something.



Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm Jewish and I'll say to my brother, "Why don't you act more like a Jew?" when he throws away his money. I'm the oppisite, I'm really careful with what I spend money on (lol stereotypes). My Jewish friend and I will do the same thing, it usually relates to spending money:
My friend: "I'm stopping by 7-11 do you want to come in and get something?"
Me: "No, I only have 8 dollars right now so I don't want to spend it on anything."
My friend "Stop being such a Jew! >:U"


----------



## sgolem (Jul 27, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm Jewish and I'll say to my brother, "Why don't you act more like a Jew?" when he throws away his money. I'm the oppisite, I'm really careful with what I spend money on (lol stereotypes). My Jewish friend and I will do the same thing, it usually relates to spending money:
> My friend: "I'm stopping by 7-11 do you want to come in and get something?"
> Me: "No, I only have 8 dollars right now so I don't want to spend it on anything."
> My friend "Stop being such a Jew! >:U"


Most Jewish people I know do that.  I remember one time I told this girl that she seemed like the kind of person that would study film producing, and she replied with "Well, yea... I'm Jewish."  I know a lot of Asians that are the same way. Also, many of the gay insults I know of are simply because I have a lot of openly gay friends that use them all the time.  They'll even use them on me.  There's nothing wrong with it.  It's just a thing among friends, ya know?  I guess it's kind of a joke on how ridiculous stereotypes can be as well.

My best friends and I usually call each other a list of random vulgarities.  Like, when someone answers the phone for example, the response you often get is along the lines of "Yo yo, what up nipple dick fuck."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2007)

By the way, that was an actual conversation between me and my friend. XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 27, 2007)

Me: Dman it, i just lost all my land.
Friend: Just like the indians...


----------



## jcfynx (Jul 28, 2007)

The so-called "hatred" is really quite overblown. That a substantial minority come from 4Chan is no doubt a good part of this perception of being hated over the Internet. Especially here on FA where 4Chan is such a big influence, they bring these sentiments back home with them. There aren't many other places that care particularly; making fun of furries has been old hat on Old Internet for some time.

But animal-head people do squirm real pretty when you poke them.


----------



## GHDA (Jul 28, 2007)

It's probably because we're really fucking weird.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 28, 2007)

/b/tards and furry life-stylers.


----------



## GHDA (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's not blame the mini-fetishes and how many gay people are a party of this fandom and concentrate on how strange it is to seriously associate with animals on a level where it's almost laughable by people who, well, aren't furries.

p.s. what civilized what the hell


----------



## Acorndeer (Jul 28, 2007)

Only if art like that is blindingly great and awesomely well done can you appeal even to xenophobes like them.

And whatever you draw, if it sucks technically you'll find a mass of trolls trying to hurt you trough it.
Best way is just to lurk, draw moar, and when you get good enough, start osting more tame art to establish self and your style in the gallery, and then later on widen the broafcast to more kinky stuff as you've already have it established that you are not merely kinko who wants to f*** sheep. Then those trolls have less power, and your fans will stand in support when few trolls come to take a crtap on your effort.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 28, 2007)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> Only if art like that is blindingly great and awesomely well done can you appeal even to xenophobes like them.
> 
> And whatever you draw, if it sucks technically you'll find a mass of trolls trying to hurt you trough it.
> Best way is just to lurk, draw moar, and when you get good enough, start osting more tame art to establish self and your style in the gallery, and then later on widen the broafcast to more kinky stuff as you've already have it established that you are not merely kinko who wants to f*** sheep. Then those trolls have less power, and your fans will stand in support when few trolls come to take a crtap on your effort.



The problem there is assuming that every anthro artist is in it to draw porn and kink, whether they do yet or not. I'm in it because it's one of the many things I enjoy drawing, not because I get off on seeing two humanized animals bang each other. I don't even draw it. I've got respect for those that do, especially those that do it well, and it's their business. If someone draws porn of my characters, hey, as long as they credit me and I'm willing to make it known that I don't draw it.

However, it really is mostly the porn that turns people off. A lot of people outside the hobby/fandom/what have you assume, like you've suggested, that every single person here draws porn or Kinky Fetish of the Day.


----------



## Acorndeer (Jul 28, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Acorndeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I was more referring to OP here who likely has had it in mind.
Anthro art is not porn in 80% of the cases.. as it mostly is seen in comics and cartoons 

People who think it is mostly about art are those who forget that and just think of these galleries that are 99% porn.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jul 31, 2007)

"All people I met here and elsewhere so far who seem to live the furry way more or less are very nice, they hurt nobody" I am a very mean person! no, I'm actually very nice... even though I get made fun of even by my own friends, because I like boys, and I like neko boys. but my friends are asses, lol. which is why they're my friends


----------



## themocaw (Jul 31, 2007)

Trust me, it's not the porn that makes furries so hated, it's the drama.  Hentai has ten times worse than furry does, but otaku don't have the same overblown persecution complex that the furry fandom seems to thrive on.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jul 31, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Trust me, it's not the porn that makes furries so hated, it's the drama.  Hentai has ten times worse than furry does, but otaku don't have the same overblown persecution complex that the furry fandom seems to strive on.



well, don't hate me if I get this wrong, (I've never been to an anthro con before), but I heard that at the end of anthro con's they... have sex or something? I'm not quite sure how it was said, but maybe if that's true (or not), people hear that kind of stuff and that just makes things 10 times MORE than 10 times worse


----------



## sgolem (Jul 31, 2007)

Rocko James Wallabee said:
			
		

> well, don't hate me if I get this wrong, (I've never been to an anthro con before), but I heard that at the end of anthro con's they... have sex or something? I'm not quite sure how it was said, but maybe if that's true (or not), people hear that kind of stuff and that just makes things 10 times MORE than 10 times worse


Yup.  You're generally expected to participate in at least one orgy, though the average person will go to three or four.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jul 31, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Rocko James Wallabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...what if your 16? is that still legal? I mean, do they allow 16 year olds to do that? :shock:


----------



## Poink (Jul 31, 2007)

Stereotypes are just delicious like drama


----------



## sgolem (Jul 31, 2007)

Rocko James Wallabee said:
			
		

> ...what if your 16? is that still legal? I mean, do they allow 16 year olds to do that? :shock:


Yep.  Where do think the reputation comes from?

(note: I was kidding.  It's just a rumor blown way out of proportion, nothing more)


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jul 31, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Rocko James Wallabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh... I guess you could say I'm a little dissappointed XD

but still, if someone made something like that up, what an asshole, to put up such a negative rumor like that... amazing how one person can make everyone else hate people like us.


----------

